
Ask HN: Y Combinator Video Call Canceled Last Minute - ousama
We had gotten a request for a video call and scheduled our call and at the last minute it was canceled.  When we went to reschedule the call the system said there are no more available slots.
======
srsimon
Hi all - sorry, we're looking into it! Please email us at
apply@ycombinator.com and we'll see what we can do.

~~~
ousama
I did with a copy of the message.

------
pookeh
Same here...video call got cancelled 10 mins before the interview. No more
slots available.

------
maanavhpatel
Aren't calls going out tommorow? Did you get one early?

~~~
ousama
We received an email on Oct 11 to schedule a video call with our team. We had
scheduled it for today 9:30am and got an email earlier this morning that it
was canceled and to select another time.

~~~
hilalh
Interesting are you an international team?

~~~
ousama
yes

~~~
hilalh
From what I understood, video calls are not mandatory for getting selected. I
am not sure how much it affects your chances of getting in, but decisions for
on-site interviews should be out tomorrow.

~~~
tennydesign
Do you know the slack (if any) for this batch? (2020 winter). I recall last
one applicants joined a slack to follow up real time as results pour in.
Wondering if there is a link for the same thing.

------
Suzannet
one of my friend got similar email. when he try to schedule video call,
getting no available slots message.

~~~
ousama
Oh okay.

